# Local Media randomly pauses



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

Since I got my charge (day 1) I have had issues with local music randomly pausing. Initially I submitted it as a Google Music bug, but I am now noticing the issue in Spotify as well, so I think it's my phone.

So far I have only noticed it in Spotify and Google Music, when playing local media (I haven't tested stream extensively in either app). In all cases the music will just randomly pause and I have to unlock my phone and push play again. It's happened across multiple roms and kernels and I have never seen any warning or error. In most instances the phone has been locked and in my pocket or sitting on my desk.

Has anyone else seen anything like this? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## fz798 (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed the same thing, and finally figured it was probably the lousy Class2 MicroSDHC card you get with the phone. I got myself a Class6 and have not had the problem since. HTH


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been thinking that was the most likely culprit. Will order up a replacement and see how it goes.


----------



## velogiraptor (Sep 23, 2011)

fz798 said:


> I noticed the same thing, and finally figured it was probably the lousy Class2 MicroSDHC card you get with the phone. I got myself a Class6 and have not had the problem since. HTH


Not sure... I have the same problem streaming or local. Have had since I got the phone.


----------

